# symphonic poem - The Sun



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

This work wants to paint the rising of the sun, the sun beaming through the clouds, it's merciles power in the desert, it's life giving power and it's sunset at the end of a day. Just as well it may describe the rise, splendour & passing of a man ...

http://gerdprengel.de/the_sun.mp3

Gerd


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

So lovely Gerd, great music. Romantic, pleasant, enjoyable.
At the start I immediately got Alp Symphony vibs and expected a tutti contrast but it never appeared but that is ok, you delivered so many other aspects.
And in the end you really tribute R Strauss by playing his famous Alp Theme, right?
Great work and thank you for sharing this.

Kjell


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you, Kjell, I am glad you enjoy my work, but to tell the truth, I may have heard the Alp symphony many years ago, but it never really impressed me too much. But it is interesting, Strauss portraits a scene "Wandering by the Brook" - and this is what I intended to do in my work at 2:27... with the sun mirroring in the waves of the brook ...


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm getting Rheingold opening drone vibes in the first minute, myself  I could have enjoyed that drone a bit longer I think - I was really imagining the sunrise and having fun. 

Not to complain - a lovely little piece. I loved the blending woodwinds in the middle.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! This is pagan in a good sense. Wonderful music!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Wonderful composition. I can imagine listening to this whilst reading my favorite books.


----------

